

Ask HN: How do I promote my Windows 8 apps? - stasy

I&#x27;m 15, and I&#x27;ve made about 28 apps for Windows 8. I need to promote the 9 that I&#x27;ve made this month. How do you suggest that I do this, since Windows 8 apps are kind of unknown and not as rich a community as iOS? I know that my apps are not that good, but I need 100 downloads for the latest 9 apps. 
Apps&#x2F;Site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aeipsapps.tumblr.com
======
stasy
Clickable: [http://www.aeipsapps.tumblr.com](http://www.aeipsapps.tumblr.com)

